# International 244 price check



## taylor07

I'm hoping someone here can help me figure out a good price to offer on an '83 International 244 utility tractor. I've found one in my area(South Texas) and the individual that owns it is asking $1800 for it. The tractor is in rough shape, but I'm pretty handy with a wrench and figure I can fix it. First, the drive shaft running to the 4x4 unit is bent pretty bad and will need replaced. Second the hydraulics for the 3-point don't work, the owner has been using chains to raise and lower the shredder. It looks as though I'll need to put new tires on it all the way around and there's nothing left of the seat other than the metal bucket. The battery needs replaced and the fenders are rusted through in a couple of spots. I'm told it runs good, although I couldn't fire it up becaue the battery was dead. I offered the person $500 just to take it away, but it was declined. Was I off base with my offer? Can anyone give me a better idea of what I should offer or if should even bother with it? Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum taylor07! You have definitely found a gem in the rough. A 244 with 4WD is pretty rare. These tractors in were the precursers to the current day CUT. They were manufactured from 1982 to 1984. Came with a 21 hp diesel engine (3 cylinder I believe) 

That 4WD drive shaft will be costly. Probably in the range of $250 to $350 IF you can find a dealer who can get the part new and maybe 2/3 the price used. You may be able to have the old shaft straightened if you can't find a new or used one. 

New tires will also be costly. Expect something in the range of the better part of $750. 

The hydraulic lift can be troubleshot and hopefully repaired or rebuilt. 

The seat you can get recovered or find a replacement at TSC. 

The battery $50 or less. 

Unfortunately these tractors sell in the $3500 price range in good shape. With scrap metal prices so high they are worth near 50 a pound for the steel. 

You might try offering the guy $750; expect him to balk. He may give you a counter offer if you offer $1,000. 

Before I did anything, I would make the guy start the engine for you on the spot COLD. (NOT after he has warmed it up before you get there) If the engine is in good shape, the tractor may well be worth $1,000 provided the other problems can be fixed on the cheap. If the guy uses ether to start the engine, I would pass or stand by your $500 offer or not come far off of it. 

Anyhow, good luck on your price negotiation. The 244 is a cool little tractor that is handy for many small scale jobs. Plus the red and black looks good too! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## taylor07

Thanks for the reply, Chief. I figured it would be better to get a more educated opinion before I thought about bumping my offer up. I may wait a few days and call the lady back and see if she's ready to make a deal. It didn't help that when I was looking at the tractor yesterday, someone called asking about it. Maybe she saw it as a glimmer of hope. Unfortunately, I don't thinks she's going to get anywhere close to what she's asking for it based on appearance. Do you or anyone else have a good place online or a phone number to a place that has parts for these tractors? I've had a hard time trying to find anything parts realted and I figure that that may help negotiations go a little better if she knows how much it will cost to fix. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## taylor07

Here's a pic of it...


----------



## taylor07

Guess that didn't work. Shoot me an email if you'd like to see pics of it.


----------



## Live Oak

With the exception of a few basic parts like the belts or air cleaner; you very likely with have to go to the Case IH parts counter and buy parts. If you buy this tractor, you WILL definitely need the OEM repair and part manuals as well as the owner's manual. Can you post the link to your picture? I can post it for you or if you have it on your computer, you can upload it using the post reply.


----------



## taylor07

I'm not sure if posting this pic is going to work or not. I'm having trouble resizing it for some reason. I am looking for the manuals needed to repair the tractor. I also called the local Case IH dealer and asked him about the drive shaft. He told me it would be $88. I'm not sure if that's right or not, but I'd probably need a manual and/or part number to make sure. I've also seen on other websites that these tractors were made by Mitsubishi and the MT1600 is the same as an IH 244. Can anyone verify that? I've looked at pics of the two and they look darn similar. Maybe a way of getting parts a little cheaper? I'll keep pushing on the deal. I'm going to call the lady back tomorrow morning to see if she's had a change of heart. Hopefully the pic works. Thanks again.

If the pic doesn't work, you should be able to follow these links:
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/STaylor_07/tractor1-1.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/STaylor_07/tractor3.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/STaylor_07/tractor2.jpg

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Paul5388

This is a pretty old thread, but thought I would make some input in hopes of helping future questioners.

The 254 and 244 are basically the same tractors. I've been using one or the other for close to 20 years and own a 254 now that I gave $3000 for, knowing it had a stuck piston when I bought it.

The engines are made by Mitsubishi, as are many of the tractors with less than 30 hp. Parts are still available from Case/IH, but some are pretty high for what you're getting. Instead of paying $150+ for a voltage regulator, I installed a $10 single wire regulator for a Mopar. Glow plugs and such are available from NGK for less than $10 + shipping.

Here's a thread on another forum that may answer some of the 3 point malfunctions.

South Texas rust is to be expected and since the tires still held air, they're probably good to use for a while.

The 5 foot bush hog is a little big for a 244 and will cause it to over heat if it's run too low to the ground.

The tractor should have started with any 24 or 24F automotive battery. There's plenty of room in front of the radiator for just about any battery.


----------

